# where to buy authentic made in japan eneloops?



## dmdevotee (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi all.
I'm searching for both AA and AAA eneloop batteries. But i'm afraid that there are sooooo many fakes out there. I'm not sure about trust ebay sellers, and of course i don't trust dealextreme. I searched the forum, but i can't see anything clear...and Many stores don't ship outside the US. Can anyone post stores (or ebay-stores) which are confirmed to sell authenthic made in japan eneloops and sells to europe?. thank you


----------



## Niconical (Jan 4, 2010)

What country are you in, or what areas do you want to order from, Europe, Far East etc?


----------



## dmdevotee (Jan 4, 2010)

i want them shipped to spain


----------



## mfm (Jan 4, 2010)

Here: http://stores.ebay.com/ohsajin


----------



## Niconical (Jan 4, 2010)

dmdevotee said:


> i want them shipped to spain


 
Well, that's a coincidence as I happen to know something about shipping eneloops to Spain 

Depending on how many you want, I would suggest batteryjunction. 
The shipping is high, but the exchange rate makes it overall cheaper. 

Test the cart a little, see how many you can put for a certain shipping total. 
If ordering, adding some Rayovac 4.0 at $4.99 per pack would also be a good idea.


----------



## Billy Ram (Jan 4, 2010)

http://www.thomasdistributing.com/s...ml?SP_id=50&osCsid=a98rm8a91donrsllit8gi3gna7
Billy


----------



## Niconical (Jan 4, 2010)

2 more options, both from Carrefour. 

1: Duraloops. They are Duracell rebranded eneloops. You can tell them by the white tops at the + end. 
They are in Carrefour for 18.90 euros per 4-pack. 
That works out at $27 for 4xAA though, so you can see why paying batteryjunction shipping can be well worth it. 

2: You could try these cells from Carrefour. They seem good quality and are a lot cheaper at 11.90 euros. 
Make sure you get the ones marked "precharged".


----------



## dmdevotee (Jan 4, 2010)

Billy Ram said:


> http://www.thomasdistributing.com/s...ml?SP_id=50&osCsid=a98rm8a91donrsllit8gi3gna7
> Billy



i don't see thomasdistributing selling to spain when i click in international shipping options...do they?


----------



## Niconical (Jan 4, 2010)

dmdevotee said:


> i don't see thomasdistributing selling to spain when i click in international shipping options...do they?


 
I tried to order from there about a year ago, they didn't ship to Spain then but maybe they do now, I'm not sure.


----------



## mfm (Jan 4, 2010)

Niconical said:


> 2: You could try these cells from Carrefour. They seem good quality and are a lot cheaper at 11.90 euros.
> Make sure you get the ones marked "precharged".



I already linked to a shop that sells genuine eneloops for (equivalent to) 10.4 euros shipped to spain (or anywhere else).


----------



## dmdevotee (Jan 4, 2010)

Niconical said:


> 2 more options, both from Carrefour.
> 
> 1: Duraloops. They are Duracell rebranded eneloops. You can tell them by the white tops at the + end.
> They are in Carrefour for 18.90 euros per 4-pack.
> ...



duraloops are too expensive. they worth it?

maybe i am interested in these cells from carrefour, there is an offer: the second pack of 4x AA or 4x AAA have with 70% discount. they cost 9.90 (second unit cost 70% of 9.90). they worth it?


----------



## Billy Ram (Jan 4, 2010)

dmdevotee said:


> i don't see thomasdistributing selling to spain when i click in international shipping options...do they?


 http://www.thomasdistributing.com/ship-international.htm
Billy


----------



## dmdevotee (Jan 4, 2010)

Billy Ram said:


> http://www.thomasdistributing.com/ship-international.htm
> Billy



thanks, but i can't select spain into international shipping options. i'll ask them...

anyway, i need a new charger. i have a uniross charger without individual channels, and one with individuals is really needed, and compatible with every battery size

i'm interested in "duracell multi charger". it charges every battery size, has individuals channels, and it's cheap. anybody knows about it?


----------



## Niconical (Jan 4, 2010)

dmdevotee said:


> duraloops are too expensive. they worth it?
> 
> maybe i am interested in these cells from carrefour, there is an offer: the second pack of 4x AA or 4x AAA have with 70% discount. they cost 9.90 (second unit cost 70% of 9.90). they worth it?


 
Do you mean for the precharged or just regular Carrefour brand cells?

If it's the precharge I'm going to Carrefour this evening 


As for Duraloops, yes they're too expensive, and only worth it if you really must have eneloops and only want one pack. 
Other than that, look around, order online. 

How many batteries do you want anyway, approximately?


----------



## Niconical (Jan 4, 2010)

dmdevotee said:


> i'm interested in "duracell multi charger". it charges every battery size, has individuals channels, and it's cheap. anybody knows about it?


 
If you provide a link to it I'll have a look. 

If you are starting with a new stock of eneloops (or similar) though, a charger with a break-in option or refresh/cycle option is a very good idea. This means that as well as charging, the charger also has the option to completely discharge, then fully charge. This is good to do with new batteries, then periodically to maintain the health of the cells.


----------



## dmdevotee (Jan 4, 2010)

Niconical said:


> Do you mean for the precharged or just regular Carrefour brand cells?
> 
> If it's the precharge I'm going to Carrefour this evening
> 
> ...



http://www.folletos.carrefour.es/2aud_70pc_020110.pdf

page 48

they are precharged ones with 2100 mah, like the ones you posted before

so see you in carrefour =D

i want 4xAA and 4xAAA, or 4xAA and 8xAAA.

carrefour also sells ones with 2300 mah but only included with a charger, can't remember how much costed (precharged too if i remember well)


----------



## dmdevotee (Jan 4, 2010)

Niconical said:


> If you provide a link to it I'll have a look.
> 
> If you are starting with a new stock of eneloops (or similar) though, a charger with a break-in option or refresh/cycle option is a very good idea. This means that as well as charging, the charger also has the option to completely discharge, then fully charge. This is good to do with new batteries, then periodically to maintain the health of the cells.



http://www.professional.duracell.co...eets/Specialities/06058m1_CEF22EU (CEF22).pdf

what do you think?


----------



## Niconical (Jan 4, 2010)

dmdevotee said:


> http://www.professional.duracell.com/product_data/datasheets/Specialities/06058m1_CEF22EU%20%28CEF22%29.pdf
> 
> what do you think?


 
Seems quite good, but...., how much are you going to pay for it?
Depending on price, you could get better.


----------



## dmdevotee (Jan 4, 2010)

Niconical said:


> Seems quite good, but...., how much are you going to pay for it?
> Depending on price, you could get better.



18 € at ebay...shipping included


----------



## Niconical (Jan 4, 2010)

About the Carrefour link you provided. Last time I was there the precharged Ecoplanet were 11.90, the regular Ecoplanet were 9.90. Maybe that offer is for the regular ones, not precharged, problem is the picture is not good quality so I can't tell as the packaging is very similar. I'll go tonight anyway, it's not like I need much of an excuse to go and check out the battery section.


----------



## Niconical (Jan 4, 2010)

dmdevotee said:


> 18 € at ebay...shipping included


 
I'd say that is a good deal. 

As I mentioned, there are more advanced chargers, but if you just want a few reliable batteries, eneloop or similar, and a decent charger, then the Carrefour precharged and that charger will serve you well. 

A question though. Do you happen to have a "BEEP informatica" near you?

Check their website, www.beep.es, if so, you have other options. 

get 2 of this set. Each set contains 2xAA Recyko and 2xAAA Recyko. 
That will also get you 2 chargers but you can dispose of them, they are useless. 

Now add this charger and you're ready to go. 

You'll have 4xAA Recyko, 4xAAA Reckyo, and a charger with a refresh function for a total of 28 euros. 

You'll also have the 4xAA Sony batteries which might be useful as well.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 4, 2010)

mfm said:


> Here: http://stores.ebay.com/ohsajin


 
:twothumbs I just bought some more Eneloops!
Thanks


----------



## dmdevotee (Jan 4, 2010)

Niconical said:


> I'd say that is a good deal.
> 
> As I mentioned, there are more advanced chargers, but if you just want a few reliable batteries, eneloop or similar, and a decent charger, then the Carrefour precharged and that charger will serve you well.
> 
> ...



that charger doesn't support C, D and 9V. I prefer to not have to buy another charger if i plan to buy that type of battery

but, if i can't find any other interesentig charger, i'll stick with these. it has break-in option or refresh/cycle?


----------



## Niconical (Jan 4, 2010)

dmdevotee said:


> that charger doesn't support C, D and 9V. I prefer to not have to buy another charger if i plan to buy that type of battery
> 
> but, if i can't find any other interesentig charger, i'll stick with these. it has break-in option or refresh/cycle?


 
Yes. There various similar chargers available, probably most made in the same place actually. 
Insert batteries, small bars on the screen go, up, up, up etc until done, like a cellphone on charge. 
Press the refresh button and the bars reverse while it discharges, then when empty each slot starts to charge.


----------



## dmdevotee (Jan 4, 2010)

maybe that charger is a awesome deal. only 11.99 €... and nice quality. similar chargers costs near 50 €, or more...the bad point is i will have to get non-rechargeable when i need C, D, and 9V.

and GP Recyko batteries seems to be even better than eneloops!

one question: so, is needed or recommended with Ni-Mh batteries to do *complete* discharge-charge eventually?. they are not absolutely 100% "memory effect free"?

P.D. so, carrefour batteries at offer were pre-charged or not? i'll take a look at them


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Jan 4, 2010)

mfm said:


> Here: http://stores.ebay.com/ohsajin


 
Thanks for the info mfm. +1:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


lovecpflovecpf


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Jan 5, 2010)

If you buy your Sanyo Eneloops from Battery Junction (where I bought all of mine and they are the real things) they have a 5% off discount code for all CPF members:

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=181841


----------



## Niconical (Jan 5, 2010)

dmdevotee said:


> maybe that charger is a awesome deal. only 11.99 €... and nice quality. similar chargers costs near 50 €, or more...the bad point is i will have to get non-rechargeable when i need C, D, and 9V.
> 
> and GP Recyko batteries seems to be even better than eneloops!
> 
> ...


 
You can get a charger to do all your battery types, but apart from a small selection, it will quite likely be a compromise. I would suggest a good charger for your AA/AAA, and something similar for the C/D/9v. Neither has to be expensive. If you would still prefer something for all batts, I believe this charger has a good reputation, although I don't have one myself. 

The refresh function is not required to avoid memory effect, it is just something that is good for the batteries. If you buy some eneloops or similar and just charge, use, charge, use etc, your batteries will work. Having a break-in or refresh option keeps them healthy. That charger I listed above for example (from beep), when you first get the batteries, discharge/charge, then maybe every few weeks or every 10-15 charges, use the refresh option. It's no trouble, just press the button. It will keep your batteries healthy, ready for duty, and make them last longer. 

GP Recyko. They're not as good as eneloops, (nothing is), but like may LSD batteries they are a very acceptable second place, especially in the EU as they are much easier to find, and cheaper. 

Carrefour offer, I went but didn't go in as it was so full and busy in there (Reyes mañana) so I'll check it out on Thursday.

One thing to bear in mind is this. You are obviously interested in getting some good batteries, doing it properly. This purchase might be your first LSD batteries and charger, but it won't be your last (you _will_ buy another charger, you _will_ buy more batteries), so don't worry too much about getting it perfect first time. Recyko and charger from Beep? All good. Carrefour precharged instead? Also good, no problem. Order eneloops and universal charger from batteryjunction? Fine too.


----------



## T0RN4D0 (Jan 5, 2010)

If you are worried about charging different types of batteries and are a bit of a DIY guy, you could look into entering model hobby chargers... especially if you're into flashlights you will sooner or later end up wanting some lithium powered ones, where chargers for different sizes are even harder to find. 

But its a bit messy, you have to make your own magnet holders, usually need a power supply, but you can charge what ever comes into your way, lots of batteries at once, battery packs, heck you could even charge your car battery with it.


----------



## dmdevotee (Jan 5, 2010)

confirmed: carrefour offer is for pre-charged ones of 2100 mah at 9.90 €

sadly: they are near getting out of stock, only 2 pairs of 4x AA were available


----------



## Niconical (Jan 5, 2010)

dmdevotee said:


> confirmed: carrefour offer is for pre-charged ones of 2100 mah at 9.90 €
> 
> sadly: they are near getting out of stock, only 2 pairs of 4x AA were available


 
Nice! I want to go tonight but it will have to wait until Thursday


----------



## Zeruel (Jan 6, 2010)

mfm said:


> Here: http://stores.ebay.com/ohsajin



Anyway to be sure they're made in Japan. The seller's from Korea. :thinking:

Anyway, here're 2 Eneloops that are labeled "Made in Japan". The one always on the right was bought by a friend from Japan. The one of the left was bought locally, it came with the charger as a pack and the charger says "Made in China".  So, I'm wondering if this is a combination of 2 products made in 2 countries or.....


----------



## Mr Happy (Jan 6, 2010)

Zeruel said:


> Anyway, here're 2 Eneloops...


They both look genuine to me. The one on the left appears to have the older style wrapping with the transparent overlay and the flat blue printing, whereas the one on the right has the newer single layer wrap with raised metallic blue printing.

I can't quite read the date on the side of the left hand cell -- what does it say? I suspect it will be older than the one on the right.


----------



## mfm (Jan 6, 2010)

Zeruel said:


> Anyway to be sure they're made in Japan. The seller's from Korea. :thinking:


The batteries from Korea look exactly like your batteries to the right, except they have no japanese text. Also someone else on the forum made discharge tests and they were fine. I have these from Korea and newer ones from japanese retail, but can't do any good comparision pictures because the new japanese batteries doesn't look exactly like the old ones (they are HR-3UTGA (1500 cycle) and they have a crown and grey tops instead of white).



Zeruel said:


> Anyway, here're 2 Eneloops that are labeled "Made in Japan". The one always on the right was bought by a friend from Japan. The one of the left was bought locally, it came with the charger as a pack and the charger says "Made in China".  So, I'm wondering if this is a combination of 2 products made in 2 countries or.....



All Eneloop batteries are made in Japan. It is specifically mentioned in the latest product description for the new 1500-cycle Eneloop line, so it will not change any time soon either.

All Sanyo chargers are made in China.


----------



## Zeruel (Jan 6, 2010)

Mr Happy said:


> I can't quite read the date on the side of the left hand cell -- what does it say? I suspect it will be older than the one on the right.



The imprint is so faint, I couldn't even make it out myself. 





mfm said:


> All Eneloop batteries are made in Japan. It is specifically mentioned in the latest product description for the new 1500-cycle Eneloop line, so it will not change any time soon either.
> 
> All Sanyo chargers are made in China.




So, why is the OP asking for authentic ones specifically? :shrug:
Guess there are fake ones then?


----------



## mfm (Jan 6, 2010)

Zeruel said:


> So, why is the OP asking for authentic ones specifically? :shrug:
> Guess there are fake ones then?


There are fake ones sold by DealExtreme and elsewhere in Hong Kong (the fake ones will say Made in Japan too).


----------



## shuter (Jan 6, 2010)

I buy Eneloops from both Thomas Distributing and Amazon.com. Don't know if Thomas Distributing ships to Spain but Amazon does. Eneloops are great batteries and will last for many years.

For charging, I highly recommend the Maha C-9000. A wonderful charger that will help you get the most out of your batteries, and it comes with 100-240V switching adapter for worldwide use.

You can get both the batteries and charger at Amazon. Their prices on both of these items is very competitive.

See the links below.


http://www.mahaenergy.com/store/viewItem.asp?idProduct=423


http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=sanyo+eneloops

http://www.amazon.com/s/qid=1262804...y chargers&rh=i:aps,k:battery chargers&page=2


----------



## dmdevotee (Jan 6, 2010)

Niconical said:


> Now add this charger and you're ready to go.



niconical, do you know, this charger comes with pre-charged batteries like gp recyko, eneloop, etc?


----------



## Niconical (Jan 7, 2010)

dmdevotee said:


> niconical, do you know, this charger comes with pre-charged batteries like gp recyko, eneloop, etc?


 
It comes with regular (non-LSD) Sony 2300mah batteries. 
You can probably find a use for them, but even without the batteries it's still a nice buy. 

However, after this thread I went into my local BEEP yesterday to order one for myself and was told that they are out of stock at the main warehouse so unless your local store actually has some there, it is unlikely you'll be able to get one


----------



## Rexlion (Jan 7, 2010)

Zeruel, I notice that the one on the left does not have the circled R for registered trademark. That makes me wonder if it's a fake. Surely Sanyo would not leave that off if they could help it.


----------



## Zeruel (Jan 7, 2010)

Rexlion said:


> Zeruel, I notice that the one on the left does not have the circled R for registered trademark. That makes me wonder if it's a fake. Surely Sanyo would not leave that off if they could help it.



I noticed that before. If what was said about all Eneloops are made in Japan being true, this one is probably made in Japan eventhough the charger that comes with it is made in China. I got the pack from an established electronic store. However, the physical difference is evident. Outwardly, the one on the right (which I got from Japan) speaks of better quality. 

Another theory I have in mind is that Japan produces 2 batches of Eneloops, one for export and the other for local distribution which I have came across for other Japanese products. Usually, the ones for locals are of a better quality.


----------



## Bones (Jan 7, 2010)

The two types of jackets are not of themselves indicative. Early in 2007, Sanyo extended the positive post of the Eneloop while simultaneously shortening its body in order to retain its overall length. At the same time, they also changed the wrapper for the Eneloop sold in Japan. Kansai-Event covered these changes in great detail:

http://www.kansai-event.com ... battery3/eneloopR.html

You will note from the images posted on Kansai-Event that the new wrapper is one rather than two pieces. You will also note that it bears the ® mark and the two-tone blue graphics seen on the cells you sourced from Japan.

The re-sized Eneloop (nick-named the Eneloop-R) was itself exported world-wide, but it was initially exported in its original two piece wrapper without the ® mark and the amended graphics. It's this wrapper that appears on the cells you sourced locally.

Kansai-Event hyperlink via Google translator:

http://translate.google.com ... battery3/eneloopR.html
.


----------



## Bones (Jan 7, 2010)

An addendum to the above post:

I just noticed that the Eneloops bundled with the Sanyo MQN06U charger I recently purchased bear the one-piece wrapper, so it's finally appearing in North America. However, it still doesn't contain the two-tone blue graphics or the ® mark.

The cells themselves were manufactured in July of 2009.


----------



## Mr Happy (Jan 7, 2010)

As far as I know, the ® mark only appears on Eneloops sold in the Japanese market. Someone from Sanyo would have to tell us why.

It's getting a bit too tempting to accuse genuine Eneloops of being fakes these days. Yes, there have been some fakes around, but if you get Eneloops from mainstream and reputable vendors they are going to be genuine.


----------



## Vikas Sontakke (Jan 8, 2010)

The two hour 4 led charger is quite interesting but the price is rather high at $26.

- Vikas


----------



## vali (Jan 9, 2010)

Last time I bought eneloops where from ww.component-shop.co.uk. If you buy 3+ packages, 4 cells cost about 10 €, including taxes and shipping (depending on exchange rate, of course), plus you get a small case for 4 AA/AAA.

10 months ago they were genuine.


----------



## Bright+ (Feb 1, 2010)

http://sanyo.com/news/2009/10/06-1.html

^ all about the new eneloop


----------



## TLLOF (Jul 7, 2017)

I realize I am bringing this thread back to life after many years but was searching CPF for where to buy authentic Eneloops and this popped up. Is Battery Junction still a trusted source? What about Amazon?


----------



## Viking (Jul 8, 2017)

Yes amazon and battery junction are authorized eneloop dealers according to panasonic's website.
In Europe you can locate an authorized dealer on the below link, just pick your country.

Are you living elsewhere, use the last link.

http://main.panasonic-eneloop.eu/en/where-can-you-buy-eneloop-batteries

https://www.panasonic.com/global/consumer/battery/eneloop/store.html


----------



## TLLOF (Jul 8, 2017)

Thanks viking. I am in the USA and will review those links. I am glad Amazon is listed as an option but they seem harder and harder to trust as a source for authentic electronic-related products in my opinion.


----------



## ChibiM (Jul 8, 2017)

If you buy from Amazon, just make sure you buy from Amazon themselves and they should be genuine.


----------



## fmc1 (Jul 8, 2017)

If you are a Cosco member they have them. The one closest to me only has AA's and they are dark blue rated at 1900 mAh. They are clearly labeled made in Japan and IMHO are genuine. I have bought 3 ten packs at 18.99 ea. I'm very satisfied. If they sold AAA's I would buy 30 or more of those also.


----------



## hiuintahs (Jul 9, 2017)

Recently I needed some more batteries and the Costco nearest me only had the AAA's and were out of the AA's. The AAA's were silver in color. I had to go to another Costco to get the AA's.


----------



## Ovi_73 (Jul 9, 2017)

dmdevotee said:


> Hi all.
> I'm searching for both AA and AAA eneloop batteries. But i'm afraid that there are sooooo many fakes out there. I'm not sure about trust ebay sellers, and of course i don't trust dealextreme. I searched the forum, but i can't see anything clear...and Many stores don't ship outside the US. Can anyone post stores (or ebay-stores) which are confirmed to sell authenthic made in japan eneloops and sells to europe?. thank you


https://eu.nkon.nl/rechargeable/aa-size/8aa-panasonic-eneloop-ocean-in-blister.html

http://www.ebay.de/itm/8x-AA-Panaso...on-BL195-DE-/252617831905?hash=item3ad13235e1

http://www.ebay.de/itm/8x-Panasonic...id=100005&rk=1&rkt=3&mehot=pp&sd=252617831905


----------

